# The Coldest Place on Earth, Antarctica, is Colder Than We Knew!



## SeaBreeze (Jun 27, 2018)

Supposed to hit 100 degrees by me tomorrow , here's an article to cool us down.   More here.  



> Scientists have found a new threshold for how far temperatures can plummet below zero on Earth, according to a study published this week in Geophysical Research Letters.
> 
> Antarctica's eastern plateau can see temperatures as cold as 144  degrees Fahrenheit below zero, according to new data that has been  added to a preliminary study from 2013. High altitude and a close  proximity to the South Pole make this region the most favorable location  for extreme cold of this magnitude.
> 
> ...


----------



## IKE (Jun 27, 2018)

Hmmm.......I wonder if they have a Polar Bear Club in Antartica ? :winter1:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 27, 2018)




----------



## IKE (Jun 27, 2018)

There is no way that I'd jump into icy water, I might be crazy but I ain't.....


----------



## StarSong (Jun 27, 2018)

Brrrrr.....


----------

